# Debating on whether or not to buy the Sil!



## StriderX (Feb 23, 2002)

I have heard so many good things about the Silmarillion but I have also heard that it is a very hard read and that it is boring. I really enjoyed the LotR, and I am interested in the idea of the Sil. Can anyone help me out on this one? Is it worth picking up? Thanks!


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 23, 2002)

How about borrowing it from the library to find out whether you like it or not?


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 23, 2002)

Good idea Bill. What a intelligent little horse! I was going to say - BUY IT! It's worth it. It's not boring, it's really not that hard to read and you'll be glad you bought yourself a nice new book.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 24, 2002)

Yes same here you should buy it strider if you want it cheaper log on to www.amazon.com and see how it is there. If you like tolkien and elves you will love the book, at times i think it is better then lotr. You just learn so much.


----------



## Urylia (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm in the process of reading it and i would recomend it to anyone. It's great!


----------



## StriderX (Feb 24, 2002)

I just went to the bookstore and I read a little of the Sil, and to be honest it was kinda boring. Maybe thats just me. I think I will stick to the LotR. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## StriderX (Feb 24, 2002)

I am probably going to sound like an idiot but I think I will pick up the Sil. I hear so many people praise the book and I cant take it any longer. I am going to go out and buy it. I'm sure I will be one of those people when I read it.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 24, 2002)

LOL! Yay Strider! Don't worry, you'll get there eventually, and whatever you think of it after you've read it, you'll be glad you've finally done it, believe me!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bunnywhippit _
> *LOL! Yay Strider! Don't worry, you'll get there eventually, and whatever you think of it after you've read it, you'll be glad you've finally done it, believe me! *



that is right. It gets better as it goes along and is definitley better 2nd and 3rd times imo around once you understand it.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 25, 2002)

*BUY IT!!!*

I would definitely buy it StriderX. It clears a lot of questions that you have up like what the heck was Sauron and when I read it I couldn't beleive that such a good creature like Gandalf and such an evil creature like Sauron could be the same thing!!! I couldn't believe that Gandalf and Saruman were the same creature as Sauron! Tolkien is brilliant!!!


----------



## Camille (Feb 25, 2002)

*NOT BORING AT ALL*

I have enjoyed thet Sil as much as I have enjoed LOTR, the stories in the sil are beautyfull, I love the valaquenta and the coming of eleves specially, it is so great to read when the Valar found the Firstborns!! I definetelly will recomend to read it.


----------



## StriderX (Feb 25, 2002)

Well I just bought it and I have read the part about Sauron and I think it is absolutely amazing. It isnt hard to read at all. Although the first couple of chapters are a little tough. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 25, 2002)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And that's all i have to say on the matter.  Oh, besides this - you done good, StriderX, you done good.


----------



## Anduril (Feb 25, 2002)

If you allow me to express certain point of view...

thank you guys...

Definitely The Sil is a "monumental" book, its huge and there are many many names ans many many places...
But it's a "piece de resistance" for someone who want to understand the books of Tolkien.
On this book, you will find many of the legends and images that appears in LOTR...
If you want a whole picture, you have to read it and enjoy it.
Believe me...this is a good purchase...

I've read it twice...


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 26, 2002)

I've not read the Sil yet, and did hear the stories about it being a hard read, but I had someone buy it for my birthday anyway.

Just got to wait another week before I can unwrap my prezzie and start! oh boy ho boy oh boy!


----------



## StriderX (Feb 26, 2002)

I am at school right now and I do not have the Sil. on me. My friend wants to know which chapter tells about Sauron. I cant remember what chapter it was, so I was ondring if you could tell me? thanks!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StriderX _
> *I am at school right now and I do not have the Sil. on me. My friend wants to know which chapter tells about Sauron. I cant remember what chapter it was, so I was ondring if you could tell me? thanks! *




Yeah nearly all of them but the last has the most!!!!!


----------



## StriderX (Feb 26, 2002)

Alright thanks a lot. I kinda thought it was near the end of the book.


----------

